

A Dutch company wants to start building a Mars settlement by 2023 - api
http://mars-one.com/

======
sodiumphosphate
I can't help but think that the volunteers would have to be crazy to sign up
for this. What happens when you confine four crazy people to a small capsule
and shoot them off to a dead planet to eat freeze-dried survival rations for
the rest of their lives?

------
kilroy123
I'm curious how they plan to fund this. No doubt this would cost billions of
dollars.

~~~
sodiumphosphate
There are some brief mentions around the site and in the video about financing
it through media coverage.

~~~
api
MTV's The Real World: Mars?

